# 68' Deluxe Racer Restoration.



## Schwinny (Feb 18, 2021)

Thought I'd post a few pics of my last Schwinn Restoration. This bike had been completely destroyed by the sun here in Az. when I found it. It had sat 30 years leaning against the south side of a barn in Aho, Az. Unusually, it _was_ Lime or Radiant Green. Hard to tell, one side was faded completely down to silver undercoat and primer, the other was bubbly and crusty. Even the chrome had peeled off the handlebars!!
One note is; that I restore bikes for ME to ride, and my right arm and hand dont work anymore so I convert most to coaster 2 or 3 speed with no rear caliper, this one has both rear brakes though. I also have a sweet spot for my ability and gearing so I like to play with gears.
Unfortunately Stolen in Ocala Florida last July. My son was riding it on the eve of 4th of July and was knocked off of it and beat-up. All ok except hurt feelings and bike gone.
Its hard to keep anything nice and still use it.


----------



## Swampthing (Feb 18, 2021)

Beautiful job
I hope somehow you can get it back, or another like it.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 19, 2021)

Love that paint & decal scheme. Personally, I prefer the painted fenders on these.
So sorry that it got stolen. Must be a rough neighborhood.


----------



## olderthandirt (Feb 20, 2021)

my first decent bike was a 1963 schwinn traveler same black and chrome fenders later on it was fitted with a cyclo 3 gear freewheel  kit and drop bars and a lycett saddle  it was the coolist ,fastest ,most loved bike in my neighborhood ,other kids had sierrias 15 speed ,varsity ,contentinal s ect i had my jhonny cash special and could zoom by them into the distance  quicker than flash gordon ! i rode the wheels of of this machine and when i see a similar bike my heart jumps a beat ! soo i say to you, nice bike my friend


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 21, 2021)

You should be able to replace it if you are looking for the standard/medium frame size. It's harder if you need to get the tall frame model. They're good bikes (a little heavy, but well-made).


----------



## HARPO (Feb 21, 2021)

Beautiful work on the bike! 

So sorry about your son. There's a special place in Hell for people who do things like this!


----------

